# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  ارسال ایمیل در Codeigniter

## phpeproject.ir

سلام دوستان من تو ارسال ایمیل با codeigniter مشکل دارم تا الان چندین تا مثال گرفتم اما ایمیل ارسال نمیشه کمک کنید

----------


## phpeproject.ir

لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## masato

سلام
اینو امتحان کنید
$this->load->library('email');

$this->email->from('your@example.com', 'Your Name');
$this->email->to('someone@example.com'); 
$this->email->cc('another@another-example.com'); 
$this->email->bcc('them@their-example.com'); 

$this->email->subject('Email Test');
$this->email->message('Testing the email class.');	

$this->email->send();

echo $this->email->print_debugger();

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> سلام
> اینو امتحان کنید
> $this->load->library('email');
> 
> $this->email->from('your@example.com', 'Your Name');
> $this->email->to('someone@example.com'); 
> $this->email->cc('another@another-example.com'); 
> $this->email->bcc('them@their-example.com'); 
> 
> ...


ارسال نمیکنه اخه یسری تنظیمات هم داره کسی تو پروژش استفاده نکرده

----------


## pary_daryayi

من استفاده کردم . دقیقا کدوم قسمتش مشکل دارید ؟ کدهاتونو بزارید

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> من استفاده کردم . دقیقا کدوم قسمتش مشکل دارید ؟ کدهاتونو بزارید


برای کانفیگ yahoo مشکل دارم خواهش میکنم اگه کدی دارین که جواب میده برام بزار

----------


## pary_daryayi

خب برای من هم همینه .

<?php
$this->load->library('email');

class Model_email extends CI_Model{
    
    public function send_email(){
        
        $name  = $this->input->post('Name',TRUE);
        $email = $this->input->post('Email',TRUE);
        $subject = $this->input->post('Subject',TRUE);
        $message = $this->input->post('Comment',TRUE);
        $to    = "your_email@yahoo.com";
        $this->email->from($email, $name);
        $this->email->to($to);
        $this->email->subject($subject);
        $this->email->message($message);
        $data = $this->email->send();
        return $data;
        
        }
        
    }
?>


شاید *library* ایمیل رو لود نکردید. تو *autoload* هم فراموش نکنید که set کنید.
کد همینه مگر اینکه مسیر ها رو درست ننوشته باشید یا این تنظیمات رو انجام نداده باشید.

----------


## phpeproject.ir

کمک کنید دوستان

----------


## phpeproject.ir

بالا . . .

----------


## plague

وقتی ایمیل ارسال کردی تهش گزارش دیباگ رو بگیر ببین مشکلش چیه که ارسال نمیکنه

 echo $this->email->print_debugger();

----------


## farzadyazdan

فکر می کنم شما باید تو تنظیمات فایل php.ini این عبارت رو پیدا کنید ;extension=php_openssl.dll و علامت ; رو از ابتدای اون بردارید و فایل رو ذخیره کنید و وب سرورتون رو مجددا راه اندازی کنید.

----------


## payamka

کدهای زیر رو داخل یه فایل کپی کنید و اونو با اسم email.php در مسیر application/config ذخیره کنید.

<?php
$config['useragent']           = "CodeIgniter";
        $config['mailpath']            = "/usr/bin/sendmail"; // or "/usr/sbin/sendmail"
        $config['protocol']            = "smtp";
        $config['smtp_host']           = "localhost";
        $config['smtp_port']           = "25";
        $config['mailtype'] = 'html';
        $config['charset']  = 'utf-8';
        $config['newline']  = "\r\n";
        $config['wordwrap'] = TRUE;
?>

----------


## parsboy

اینوتست کن 
$this->load->library('email');

$this->email->from('your@example.com', 'Your Name');
$this->email->to('someone@example.com'); 
$this->email->cc('another@another-example.com'); 
$this->email->bcc('them@their-example.com'); 

$this->email->subject('Email Test');
$this->email->message('Testing the email class.');	

$this->email->send();

echo $this->email->print_debugger();
*Setting Email Preferences*

$config['protocol'] = 'sendmail';
$config['mailpath'] = '/usr/sbin/sendmail';
$config['charset'] = 'iso-8859-1';
$config['wordwrap'] = TRUE;

$this->email->initialize($config);

----------


## z_b624

سلام منم همين مشكل رو دارم همه كد ها رو هم امتحان كردم ولي باز ارور ميده چه جوري بايد autoload رو setكنم؟

----------


## z_b624

سلام منم همين مشكل رو دارم همه كد ها رو هم امتحان كردم ولي باز ارور ميده چه جوري بايد autoload رو setكنم؟ اروري كه ميده اينه  A PHP Error was encountered  Severity: Warning  Message: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: unable to connect to localhost:25 (A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond. )  Filename: libraries/Email.php  Line Number: 1673

----------


## joker

برای ارسال موفق ایمیل باید یک  میل سرور معرفی کرده باشید
در فایل php.ini بگردید دنبال تنظیمات آدرس هاست و پورت  smtp سروری که میخواهید به عنوان سرور ارسال کننده ایمیل ازش استفاده کنید.

شما احتمالا تعریف پیش فرضتون localhost هست و احتمالا هیچ میل سروری هم نصب ندارید رو سیستمون که بتونه به پورت 25 اون متصل بشه برای ارسال ایمیل

میتونید از میل سرورهای خارجی کمک بگیرید ( توی گوگل سرچ کنید برای میل سرورهایی که رایگان در دسترس هستند)

----------


## z_b624

من از xampp استفاده ميكنم آيا xampp هم php.ini داره؟ اگه داره ميشه مسيرش رو بهم بگيد واينكه دقيقا چه كدي رو بايد تغيير بدم؟

----------


## joker

> من از xampp استفاده ميكنم آيا xampp هم php.ini داره؟ اگه داره ميشه مسيرش رو بهم بگيد واينكه دقيقا چه كدي رو بايد تغيير بدم؟


http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6...n-xampp-server

----------


## z_b624

توي php.ini چي رو بايد تغيير بدم؟
الان اين جوريه:
[mail function]
; For Win32 only.
SMTP = localhost
smtp_port = 25

; For Win32 only.
;sendmail_from = me@example.comf



من اين دستورات رو چك كردم هيچكدوم جواب نميده
$config = Array(
			  'protocol' => 'smtp',
			//آيا بايد اين خط رو تغيير بدم؟   'smtp_host' => 'smtp.yourdomainname.com.',
			  'smtp_port' => 465,
			  'smtp_user' => 'admin@yourdomainname.com', // change it to yours
			  'smtp_pass' => '******', // change it to yours
			  'mailtype' => 'html',
			  'charset' => 'iso-8859-1',
			  'wordwrap' => TRUE

	);


		$this->load->library('email', $config);
////////////////////////////////////////////////////
  $config = Array(
  'protocol' => 'smtp',
  'smtp_host' => 'ssl://smtp.googlemail.com',
  'smtp_port' => 465,
  'smtp_user' => 'xxx@gmail.com', // change it to yours
  'smtp_pass' => 'xxx', // change it to yours
  'mailtype' => 'html',
  'charset' => 'iso-8859-1',
  'wordwrap' => TRUE
);
///////////////////////////////

----------

